# lighting assignment



## pepsx12 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok so i have to shoot two different light sources in the same picture any suggestions??
​


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 7, 2009)

...


----------



## pepsx12 (Mar 8, 2009)

oh yeah a subject lit by two sources


----------

